
Astrobotic Technology: off to win Google's Lunar X Prize, from CMU winners of Urban Grand Challenge - ivankirigin
http://www.astrobotictech.com/index.html
======
ivankirigin
some video: <http://pop.youtube.com/user/AstroboticTechnology>

